# Why so much hate towards Behr products?



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys could give me some insight on why there is so much hate towards Behr products? I was just over on the DIY chat and some even have negative talk in their signatures about Behr. I think the PP and Ultra are not bad at all, I get 20% off at homedepot so I tend to use them when I can. Is this company comparable to walmart or what, just not sure why there is so many dishing out negative comments about Behr, thanks for any input...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I replied...then decided to delete everything that I wrote because its pointless. Just use whatever works best for you.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

IMO The negative connotations largely stem from HD going after the DIYer market and making claims about their products that make Joe or Sally Homeowner think they can do as good a job as a pro (not to say some can't). 

In my case, I have had some horrible experiences with the people who work in my local HD's paint department. I feel I can get a superior product and service from my regional company. Other's have had good experience both with their paints and services and really advocate Behr and HD in general. 

Bottom line: as NCP said, just use what works best for you.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Because many of us have had bad experiences with there products. The last time I personally used any Behr paint was about ten years ago, (at the insistence of a customer) and I swore I'd never use it again because it cost me so much in extra labor. I can't speak to the current lineup they have, but because of my bad experience in the past I have no desire to try it again.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have used them a couple of times, and just didn't like them. But the main reason I won't use them is the same reason I won't go to walmart: I refuse to support the huge machine which is completely killing our mom & pop stores, and leaving us no other alternative. I envision a world with basically one store to shop at for certain things, and I don't like that. I would rather pay double/triple the price at a locally owned Benjamin Moore store, and know that I just put food on the table of someone who lives in my city, or even my neighborhood, than feed money into the huge corporate machine that HD is and help some corporate fatcat pay the mortgage on his 28k sf summer home in the Hamptons. 

They've ruined a better way of life, that's why.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have used the Paint & primer in one and its a good product. I would stay away from stain/sealers and their exterior paints.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mrlaroo said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me some insight on why there is so much hate towards Behr products? I was just over on the DIY chat and some even have negative talk in their signatures about Behr. I think the PP and Ultra are not bad at all, I get 20% off at homedepot so I tend to use them when I can. Is this company comparable to walmart or what, just not sure why there is so many dishing out negative comments about Behr, thanks for any input...


I've used Behr in my own home and wasn't satisfied with the results. It was a deep tint Ultra something or other, and it stayed soft for months. It also leached, or more like sweated a resin substance that could have been surfactant. 

Like many products, some will be cheaper and more appealing to the consumer and yield adequate results, but may not necessarily be the best product for professional application where time, money, and warranties are important.

OTOH- I have used Behr exterior solid stain on my aged redwood fence, and found it to have held up well over the past four years.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

wow some very good points, I totally understand. I worked for this guy awhile and his top of the line is Behr so makes me think he is missing out. He was always complaining, man $30 for a gallon of paint so I doubt he has ever used Emerald or Aura. One thing I have to agree on is the turn over rate at the paint counter at HD, get some rookie in there that does not know what he is doing and mixes the batch wrong. I hate walmart and giant corporate F*$ks also so going to make a change and start supporting the mom and pop paint shops. Thanks for the insight guys and the right direction.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> help some corporate fatcat pay the mortgage on his 28k sf summer home in the Hamptons.


Now that would be one sweet paint job!! Think he would require the painter to use Behr?

The irony is that all HD, Lowes, Walmarts, etc. never use their own brand or paints sold in the store to paint new stores or remodels. They depend on a quality product like SW to complete those monster jobs. Their product mix is targeted at the weekend warrior and property maintainance company that already buys the other stuff. For $25 you get a $25 product, you are not getting a $50 paint for half the price at a real paint store. Most contractors value their time and the experience of the local paint store far outweighs any small savings that you might qualify for. Also they rape you on the sundries, they have to make that discount back somehow!!

I have used all the Behr Premium finishes and IMHO only the eggshell had any premium qualities to it. Everything else was pretty low end as far as hide, brush drag, spreadability, tackiness, etc. The new Ultra I have heard is an improvement, but self priming? on what drywall, yes all premium finishes CAN prime drywall, although not the best option in all situations. and now it blocks stain? RIGHT, I don't consider a darker color a stain. I would like to see it block tanin on new fir or a water stain on a ceiling.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AAhhh

forget it, no comment
prowall said most of it anyway


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Now that would be one sweet paint job!! Think he would require the painter to use Behr?
> 
> The irony is that all HD, Lowes, Walmarts, etc. never use their own brand or paints sold in the store to paint new stores or remodels. They depend on a quality product like SW to complete those monster jobs. Their product mix is targeted at the weekend warrior and property maintainance company that already buys the other stuff. For $25 you get a $25 product, you are not getting a $50 paint for half the price at a real paint store. Most contractors value their time and the experience of the local paint store far outweighs any small savings that you might qualify for. Also they rape you on the sundries, they have to make that discount back somehow!!
> 
> I have used all the Behr Premium finishes and IMHO only the eggshell had any premium qualities to it. Everything else was pretty low end as far as hide, brush drag, spreadability, tackiness, etc. The new Ultra I have heard is an improvement, but self priming? on what drywall, yes all premium finishes CAN prime drywall, although not the best option in all situations. and now it blocks stain? RIGHT, I don't consider a darker color a stain. I would like to see it block tanin on new fir or a water stain on a ceiling.


So true.
I've painted a few Home Depots, new construction and repaints.
Never used Behr. 
Funny stuff.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The idea of Behr makes me angry. A few reasons I do not go to HD for paint.

- I cannot call in a paint order
- I do not get a discount and pay full retail
- The kids they hire feed each customer a ton of BS and think they are right
- I get no special treatment even though I am a contractor, i have to wait in line behind each customer, and that does not work well when we need paint, I do not have time to wait for an hour
- no consistancy with the mixing
- Huge parking lot, huge store, takes about 5 minutes to get to the paint counter from the time I park my truck
- Long check out lines

That is just SOME of the reasons I avoid the Depot, don't get me going on why I hate the paint itself.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

painters don't like Behr because it pucks their competition with the diyers. but why would you want to target that market anyway.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would bet if Behr had independent stores like the others then this would never be an issue. It's the Home Depot factor is what kills them for the professional contractors

Pat


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> I would bet if Behr had independent stores like the others then this would never be an issue. It's the Home Depot factor is what kills them for the professional contractors
> 
> Pat


Your post seems to be the reason for the most part.

HD does have the pro rewards for contrators and it goes by bronze, silver and gold, gold being 20% off. I forget how many gallons you have to buy before you get 20% but it is a grip load either way


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I would bet if Behr had independent stores like the others then this would never be an issue. It's the Home Depot factor is what kills them for the professional contractors
> 
> Pat


 
Have you used it?

The paint sucks.It would not matter if they sold it @ Sheets or Starbucks or gas stations, it would still suck.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I love how it's a paint and primer in one...

Cuz you need to have both all the time...

Cuz... well, the commercials say it's good. Anybody can paint.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Have you used it?
> 
> The paint sucks.It would not matter if they sold it @ Sheets or Starbucks or gas stations, it would still suck.


Yep - used it not to long ago for some interior walls and really could not see what all the fuss is about. One room we did in behr and the other in Dun Edwards and Behr was way better then DE. That was the only time I think I used it. 

Actually I have used their oil priimer as it was the only thing you could get around here that dried to touch 4-6 hours, everything else was 1 hour or less. For gallons and fivers. Was real happy with this product. Things have changed this year and you can now only get it in quarts.

Pat


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Mrlaroo said:


> Your post seems to be the reason for the most part.
> 
> HD does have the pro rewards for contrators and it goes by bronze, silver and gold, gold being 20% off. I forget how many gallons you have to buy before you get 20% but it is a grip load either way


 All loads of Behr paint grips!:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I love how it's a paint and primer in one...
> 
> Cuz you need to have both all the time...
> 
> Cuz... well, the commercials say it's good. Anybody can paint.


That is the other problem I have with the marketing and even pros who promote the use of the paint. It isn't some magic coating that will somehow remove all the labor that goes with producing great finishes. 

It cheapens the trade to something that anyone can do with a handful of inexpensive tools and a gallon of ultra. The prep work still has to be done. Its a decent paint for the price, but the sheens levels just seem to be off from other higher quality paints. It shows in the wall finishes. 

Eggshell is my favorite of the lot as well.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have used them a couple of times, and just didn't like them. But the main reason I won't use them is the same reason I won't go to walmart: I refuse to support the huge machine which is completely killing our mom & pop stores, and leaving us no other alternative. I envision a world with basically one store to shop at for certain things, and I don't like that. I would rather pay double/triple the price at a locally owned Benjamin Moore store, and know that I just put food on the table of someone who lives in my city, or even my neighborhood, than feed money into the huge corporate machine that HD is and help some corporate fatcat pay the mortgage on his 28k sf summer home in the Hamptons.
> 
> They've ruined a better way of life, that's why.


give me a break! the lower price (AND QUALITY) WINS,end of story. don't give me this sob story about mom & pop operations. there are plenty of paint sellers that offer very good products at a very good price. btw behr offers a premium interior paint that rivals the best on the market. i don't get a contractor discount on behr so i shop elsewhere. end of story.

i'd certainly consider going through the trouble of shopping at that football field if the prices were too good to turn down. they just aren't.

you'd pay double or triple? total BS.

you don't shop at walmart? congrats on your pseudo standards bra. the rest of the planet looks for the best price. what a phoney.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Behr paint blows! With a capital B


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Xmark said:


> give me a break! the lower price (AND QUALITY) WINS,end of story. don't give me this sob story about mom & pop operations. there are plenty of paint sellers that offer very good products at a very good price. btw behr offers a premium interior paint that rivals the best on the market. i don't get a contractor discount on behr so i shop elsewhere. end of story.
> 
> i'd certainly consider going through the trouble of shopping at that football field if the prices were too good to turn down. they just aren't.
> 
> ...


Did someone's favorite football team suffer a loss today?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Did someone's favorite football team suffer a loss today?


\

no i just can't stand disingenuous phonies,although perhaps he actually believes what he wrote. the guy sounds like a politician.

my team is on the bye week.:thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Xmark said:


> \
> 
> no i just can't stand disingenuous phonies. the guy sounds like a politician.
> 
> my team is on the bye week.:thumbup:


I don't shop on price, I buy on quality and customer service. Just like my customers do. HD and behr offer neither of those to me. I don't sound like a politician, I sound like someone who gives a phuck about my community.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I don't shop on price, I buy on quality and customer service. Just like my customers do. HD and behr offer neither of those to me. I don't sound like a politician, I sound like someone who gives a phuck about my community.



you sound like a guy who doesn't live in reality and seeks a Utopian way of life.

behr offers a quality product like i stated but their service and prices are not good for a painting contractor. therefore your idea of destroying the competition is misguided.

walmart offers great prices and most people are very happy about it. the moment they don't' offer great prices,the market will correct it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The market will be a monopoly for companies like Wal-Mart if things continue the road they are going. I am reminded so many times by the movie Idiocracy when I see it in our culture. Basically people will be come more and more stupid as the centuries pass, funny movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Walmart has been around for decades. they have forced other companies to get lean and mean in order to compete. it's actually great for the consumer.

HD is the same. you must have forgotten the old days where the small chains screwed the consumer with relatively outrageous prices. it's all good these days.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No I remember when each town kept the bulk of the money instead of only the lowest wage jobs the companies create get put back into the local economies. No one was getting screwed, they weren't making billions of dollars charging outrageous prices. 

Volume buying and partnerships are why box stores can sell so much cheaper. Their margins are just as good if not better than the mom and pops.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> No I remember when each town kept the bulk of the money instead of only the lowest wage jobs the companies create get put back into the local economies. No one was getting screwed, they weren't making billions of dollars charging outrageous prices.
> 
> Volume buying and partnerships are why box stores can sell so much cheaper. Their margins are just as good if not better than the mom and pops.



first of all we don't live in small 'towns' anymore. most people live in big cities today and the small mom and pop model can't compete. businesses must deal with a large population base and hence large inventories. i'm not about to pay higher prices so the mom/pop operation can survive. these are modern times and you must keep up to survive. if you find a niche operation where service trumps price, well good on you.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

There is so much missing from your understanding. 

For one- small towns do exist. Look at any state map. Lots of them.

And when monopolies succeed and real compitition is corrupted, the consumer and the society will suffer. We are headed that way.
But meanwhile we think all things are great because we are being led to believe that. 

A gilded cage.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> There is so much missing from your understanding.
> 
> For one- small towns do exist. Look at any state map. Lots of them.
> 
> ...


i understand things clearly. you indeed are in the dark. that's unfortunate.

yes small towns still exist (vast minority) but sadly you cannot understand my point. thanks for the token strawman. whatever


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

HD is a PIA, IMO. I don't like to waste time and don't mind paying more for quality. That is also the type of HO I try to market to. So BM is my paint of choice. Different strokes..., use what works for you, shop where ever you want.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Xmark said:


> i understand things clearly. you indeed are in the dark. that's unfortunate.
> 
> yes small towns still exist (vast minority) but sadly you cannot understand my point. thanks for the token strawman. whatever


 
sadly for you, no one can understand YOU'RE point
Behr still sucks and offers 0, nada, none, quality products


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

tntpainting said:


> Behr paint blows! With a capital B


 I agree.It blows the competition!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behr causes no small stir!:whistling2:


----------



## Paintmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

When it comes to doing interior walls, I would never use Behr. 
I've tried it a few times years ago, and have learned to avoid projects that call for this crap (and the likes of valspar also).

I prefer Ben Moore for walls, and when I do ceilings, I prefer Duron, trim and exteriors SW.


----------



## mymint87 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mrlaroo said:


> I was wondering if you guys could give me some insight on why there is so much hate towards Behr products? I was just over on the DIY chat and some even have negative talk in their signatures about Behr. I think the PP and Ultra are not bad at all, I get 20% off at homedepot so I tend to use them when I can. Is this company comparable to walmart or what, just not sure why there is so many dishing out negative comments about Behr, thanks for any input...


never used it that much but when I did, I noticed it cant handle very many wet mils. ....tends to fall or be a bit runny, nothing that couldnt be adjusted with application or climate conditions. but side by side with other manus under equal conditions, you would have to apply thinner coats.......cant comment on DFT comparisons, i.e. durabilty, color retention, uniformity, etc.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

This stuff works great for me and have used it on my own exterior 2x,holds up really well.....................................................................................
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/interior-exterior-masonry-stucco-brick-paint-flat-1863l/938896


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Use about 10,000 gallons of BM...

spray it, brush it, roll it, taste it in your sandwich at lunch...

Then use a gallon of Behr...and you'll be all "WTF is this crap!?"


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Use about 10,000 gallons of BM...
> 
> spray it, brush it, roll it, taste it in your sandwich at lunch...
> 
> Then use a gallon of Behr...and you'll be all "WTF is this crap!?"


 Benjamin No-More!:yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Use about 10,000 gallons of BM...
> 
> spray it, brush it, roll it, taste it in your sandwich at lunch...
> 
> Then use a gallon of Behr...and you'll be all "WTF is this crap!?"





More thoughts exactly!


----------



## davy crockett (Aug 14, 2008)

actually I pour in sand and bleach and stir gently then the primer and paint now cleans and sands so what I have come up with is genius. I'm thinking about melting down a ladder and then I can mix it in for those pesky high surfaces.

I really don't get the paint and primer in one deal but it really sells like mad!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

davy crockett said:


> actually I pour in sand and bleach and stir gently then the primer and paint now cleans and sands so what I have come up with is genius. I'm thinking about melting down a ladder and then I can mix it in for those pesky high surfaces.
> 
> I really don't get the paint and primer in one deal but it really sells like mad!


DC,

Just about every major manufacturer of paint offers a self priming product. Is there another reason why you don't like Behr paint specifically other then doing what every other manufacturer is doing?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

CApainter said:


> DC,
> 
> Just about every major manufacturer of paint offers a self priming product. Is there another reason why you don't like Behr paint specifically other then doing what every other manufacturer is doing?


Every other manufacture has to do this now to compete with this BS claim Behr makes about the paint and primer in one.

My BM store even had stickers braught in to put on the old stock of its Ben Cans that don't come labelled with the paint and primer.

It is truly sad. 

The saddest part is that if you read the back of the can it will give you a long list of surfaces that need to be primed with another type of Behr paint before using.

To a consumer paint and primer means one step. Little do they know all they are really claiming is that they have a 100% acrylic paint that will do what your low end basic acrylic primer will do.. which is re-paint a wall without a conversion primer.

The whole thing makes me tear up a little.:icon_cry:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've used HD paints before. The Premium Plus and Ultra are perfectly decent. I don't care though. Every paint manufacturer has a good paint. Going to HD for paint kills me inside and there is very little that HD could do to change my mind. Maybe separate paint counter for pros, with a separate entrance, with real, skilled employees who know what they are talking about, not some yes-man kid, or happy clueless retiree. Maybe then...or not. I like to buy at smaller stores for many reasons, not just the superior service I receive.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Talk about a lousy paint brand, does anyone remember Standard Brand Paints?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Talk about a lousy paint brand, does anyone remember Standard Brand Paints?


 Lead base?


----------



## TyMandac (Oct 10, 2012)

I refuse HD or Lowes paint. While i agree all paint co.s have a high quality paint nothing Behr or Valspar make can compare to anything BM Regal and up or SW Duration and up. Being in the Coastal South East and contending with a very moist tropical, salt water climate def wont step below either of those two for mentioned paints or their higher quality brothers. Aura def is the best in my opinion but have been very impressed as of late with the Duration and Resilience.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Lead base?


Not that I know of.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How can any self respecting painter go into HD and order paint? The only way is to claim it is an integral part of your systems and saves you 75% on labor on a internet forum...

I used to go into Lowes to buy primer. I felt crappy about that but then I told myself at least I wasn't topcoating with their bs products.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

TyMandac said:


> I refuse HD or Lowes paint. While i agree all paint co.s have a high quality paint nothing Behr or Valspar make can compare to anything BM Regal and up or SW Duration and up. Being in the Coastal South East and contending with a very moist tropical, salt water climate def wont step below either of those two for mentioned paints or their higher quality brothers. Aura def is the best in my opinion but have been very impressed as of late with the Duration and Resilience.


 Last time you used Behr or Valspar was when Sir ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TyMandac said:


> I refuse HD or Lowes paint. While i agree all paint co.s have a high quality paint nothing Behr or Valspar make can compare to anything BM Regal and up or SW Duration and up. Being in the Coastal South East and contending with a very moist tropical, salt water climate def wont step below either of those two for mentioned paints or their higher quality brothers. Aura def is the best in my opinion but have been very impressed as of late with the Duration and Resilience.


:blink:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Jack p , proved, it to me as well as others . I use Aura Kelly Moore , I really try to stay. Away from the Sw !!! Talk about the Walmart of paint stores 
I use Behr it works , covers better than anything I have ever used . I really have yet to see it flash on me or take more than 2 coats to cover anything . Been using aura lately , the color is 
Saturation is better , than Behr but for coverage 
No way. I use what works and leave the rest . 
Does it make me less of a painter for using it . 
No ! Peace this is waste of time . 
I want to know has anybody use the door rack painter thing for cabinets . 
🎃


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Jack p , proved, it to me as well as others . I use Aura Kelly Moore , I really try to stay. Away from the Sw !!! Talk about the Walmart of paint stores
> I use Behr it works , covers better than anything I have ever used . I really have yet to see it flash on me or take more than 2 coats to cover anything . Been using aura lately , the color is
> Saturation is better , than Behr but for coverage
> No way. I use what works and leave the rest .
> ...


:thumbup1: That was my experience as well Terry.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have used them a couple of times, and just didn't like them. But the main reason I won't use them is the same reason I won't go to walmart: I refuse to support the huge machine which is completely killing our mom & pop stores, and leaving us no other alternative. I envision a world with basically one store to shop at for certain things, and I don't like that. I would rather pay double/triple the price at a locally owned Benjamin Moore store, and know that I just put food on the table of someone who lives in my city, or even my neighborhood, than feed money into the huge corporate machine that HD is and help some corporate fatcat pay the mortgage on his 28k sf summer home in the Hamptons.
> 
> They've ruined a better way of life, that's why.


Silly me thought that was what SW was. Dont kid yourself. Akzo Nobel is too last I checked.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Silly me thought that was what SW was. Dont kid yourself. Akzo Nobel is too last I checked.


That is why I use Ben Moore.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :thumbup1: That was my experience as well Terry.


 Me Three!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Behr just has a bad reputation because of the paint they manufactured in the past.from experience it used to be really thick (like glue) and difficult to apply. they used to make it thick so the average homeowner didn't drip paint everywhere.

today their top of the line (ultra premium plus) compares favorably to any on the market. i just don't like shopping at HD and the service can be an issue at times.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

"You can keep your Behr paint in the bucket... Stinks, & comes with a host of application problems to cause headache & labor. Stick with true pro products for a pro is my motto."

The above is my negative feelings about the Berh product even though the truth is it works good enough to call it paint... I actually do like the concrete stain. Their cabinet paint is the worst... The all in one paint I've used & it doesn't actually paint to bad, blends into itself nicely (really stinks though!). As with any paint there are the good, the bad & the ugly.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Like a Behr lying in wait.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Call me crazy,but if a homeowner can make a Behr paint job look good, then I damn well better be able to surpass the quality of the homeowners job with the same paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Call me crazy,but if a homeowner can make a Behr paint job look good, then I damn well better be able to surpass the quality of the homeowners job with the same paint.


I hear ya. But in my experience, it just takes more work to get it looking good. I'm past the point of fighting product in my career. Just my honest opinion here, your mileage my vary.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you use grahams in Chicago ? I adore that stuff !!! it is heaven in a can


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Do you use grahams in Chicago ? I adore that stuff !!! it is heaven in a can


 Chicago does ounces!:whistling2:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

"You can keep your Behr paint in the bucket... Stinks, & comes with a host of application problems to cause headache & labor. Stick with true pro products for a pro is my motto."

The above is my negative feelings about the Berh product even though the truth is it works good enough to call it paint... I actually do like the concrete stain. Their cabinet paint is the worst... The all in one paint I've used & it doesn't actually paint to bad, blends into itself nicely (really stinks though!). As with any paint there are the good, the bad & the ugly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Do you use grahams in Chicago ? I adore that stuff !!! it is heaven in a can


Never seen it around these parts. Although after reading yours, and others reviews I'd like to try it sometime.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Never seen it around these parts. Although after reading yours, and others reviews I'd like to try it sometime.


 it used to be made in chicago,until it was bought out by muralo google graham paint and find a retailer, great stuff, nice and flat with the smallest angular sheen, so nice to brush or roll ..... Heavenly!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> it used to be made in chicago,until it was bought out by muralo google graham paint and find a retailer, great stuff, nice and flat with the smallest angular sheen, so nice to brush or roll ..... Heavenly!!


I use Muralo regularly and love it. They just haven't brought Gram into this region yet.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used it a couple times and do not like it when touch ups are needed, doesn't touch up well, doesn't spread the best and like stated about these places are killing the mom and pop shops where you get great service. I do go to hd to buy some supplies but not the paint, i talk customers out of it if they ask about it. i have used Color Place from wallmart (sherwin williams rep I know said its really their product packaged for wallmart) I used that on my brothers interior and have to say I was impressed, spread nice touched up nice but would never use it in a paying customers house.


----------



## george p (Nov 5, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Call me crazy,but if a homeowner can make a Behr paint job look good, then I damn well better be able to surpass the quality of the homeowners job with the same paint.


 i agree


----------

